# Hellsing - Alucard's Immortality



## Codde (Sep 23, 2005)

Well kind of referring specifically to things in the Outskirts Battledome, so not sure of it should go here or not.

Well noticed a lot of people in the Outskirts stating as a fact that Alucard isn't immortal and that the blood he drinks gives him immortality. I disagree with that. Though I do beileve it can be interpreted in that way and is a *possiblity*.  

Here's the pages in question.
Link removed
Link removed

Here's what I've said about it before.


> Well as I said before there are different ways to interprit it.
> 
> "Blood is money of souls, coins of life."
> "It is just a method to sell a life. To drink someone's blood is to take all his life to yourself."
> ...




*Dying More Than Once - Non-Vampies*

When Tubalcain Alhambra faces off against Alucard, they have a little talk about eternity. Then he mentions people not learning by dying more than once.

Link removed
It's possible that he may be referring to the orginization as a whole. It's also possible that he could be referring to "Dandy Man" specifically. Yet he's not a true vampire, so why would he be able to die more than once? 

You should also note that he's part of the orginization "Millenium." He mentioned wanting to use Alucard as a sample for the organization.

*Millenium*

What is Millenium's plan?
Link removed
They plan to create an army of vampires.

Why?
Link removed
Link removed
To achieve *immortality*. 

*Immortalitiy - Vampires*

Immortality is a characteristic of all vampires. It was stated that there are ways to kill vampires. Of course it was never once mentioned that a way to kill them is to kill them over and over again till they die. There was also no relation made to  "blood being the coin of life." 

Link removed
Here it is stated that a characteristic of a vampire is immortality. That is by the then leader of the Hellsing orginization, he of all people will be very knowledgable as Vampires, so it's not foolish to take his words as fact. And I'm sure no other vampires contain as much souls as Alucard does, not nearly enough. I'm sure there are some with only a very few, yet they are labelled as "immortal." Especially when he mentions "ablility to suck blood" and "immortality" as completely different things.

*Alucard's Army*

The millions of life that exist within Alucard is supposably the source of his immortality. I'm assuming the reason why some people believe that is when Integra said "Blood is the coin of life."

Yet did Alucard drink all the people's blood that belong to his "undead army"? As say another vampire does? Yes. But does he merely drink thier blood? No.

Here is an example of when Alucard as defeated someone and added them to him.

Link removed
Link removed

Alucard is shown to be releasing him as part of his army later.
Link removed 

The Major also referes to Dandy Man as being *eating* by Alucard. Not merely having his blood being drank.

*Anderson's Comment*

The only thing that can possibly relate to why Alucard is "immortal" and that scene is Anderson's comment.

"That's why you can't die!"

Yet he's incredibly shocked. He seems to be very knowledable about vampires. , We know that it's a characteristic of a *normal* vampire to be immortal, just be prone to certain weaknesses such as dying by being stabbed with a steak. Yet why should he be shocked at that scene?

That comment was part of his whole little "speech."

"That's why you can't die! You...... you... your own sodliers... your own servants..." and it goes on.

It ends with. "*The Devil! Dracula!*" 

It seems that his whole point was that he now knows that Alucard is no mere vampire. But is *the* vampire, Dracula.

Here's another instance where Alucard makes the distinction between what Alucard did and other vampires. And the fact that him being Dracula makes him different from other vampies.

Link removed

"There's only *one* Dracula."

"That's why you can't die!" is most likely referring to him not possesing no weakness of normal vampires whatsoever. 

*Blood is Gold of Soul.*

After Alucard releases his restriction this page is shown.
Link removed
"Blood is gold of soul, silver of will." 

Notice the "silver of will"? So since the blood is supposed to give him immortality that means silver allows him to have will? 

I doubt that the comment is supposed to be taken literally.

Integra also mentioned that. 


Link removed

 "Do you understand, who you are now Seras Victoria?" She seems to be rather talking about what vampires are.

The whole deal with what Integra was saying is basically showing her what a true vampire was. As this was shortly after she finally drank someone's blood and finally became a "vampire" and not just a "half human/half vampire" as Alucard referred to her as before. 

Link removed

After drinking the blood. Ceres finally became a "true vampire."
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


So that's how blood is a vampire's soul. It has to do with fueling them, not giving them immortality. Probably the side of effect of not having it is them continously weakining. 

*Killing Alucard*

Then there's the whole deal about him being able to be killed. 

He has made reference to hsi death before(Note: Not once have he said that he continously dies over and over again and is brought back. As he says that death as in a very important event.)

So yes there is a way for him to die. Though it regards some special items most likely. the people who he said killed him before 100 years ago I'm sure used special methods. 

He compares Anderson to them and well Anderson isn't exactly your nomral human and he thends to use a lot of "holy weapons"

Here's what he uses when all other attempts fail to try to kill him.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


Link removed
It seems that you have to literally become a "monster of God." Not just in body, but in soul.

That item allows him to become *immortal*, and Alucard compares what Anderson may become(this was from the latest chapter released... so haven't shown past him stabbing himself with "Elena's Nail") to himself. An *immortal* tool of God. 

He refers to Elena's Nail,as a "remnant of a holy miracle." He may be making refefrence to it being a very old artifact. But also to whatthe hunters that defeated him a hundred years ago used. 
Link removed


After Anderson brings it out and makes it clear that he will us eit. Alucard says that their battle has been pushed to the edge of the River Styx. Which refers to the river that the dead cross after they die. The boundry between the world of the living and the dead.


----------



## Codde (Sep 23, 2005)

*Alucard's Death*

Link removed
Link removed

He mentions his defeat twice.

Yet he says that his "death" was a mere interval in his life.

So there's no way to truly kill him, but only to "end another interval of his everlasting dreams."

The only way to "kill" him is possibly to use that specific item and turn yourself into an "Immortal Monster of God" and use whatever means that allows them to kill him and only end another interval of his life in which he'll then "live" again sooner or later. 

So in short. The lives that lives within Alucard isn't what gives him immortality. Every vampire has immortality. Alucard isn't your normal vampire. Blood simply feuls a vampire, it makes them what they are. Immortality is but one characteristic of a vampire. Refer to what the former leader of Hellsing said about why Vampires are such fearsome creatures, immortality is just one in the long list. 

As I said it's just another possiblity. Not stating it as a fact.


----------



## blind51de (Sep 24, 2005)

Volume 10 will be the end of the story, so maybe you'll find out then.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Volume 10 will be the end of the story, so maybe you'll find out then.



The end of Hellsing? where the hell did you hear that?


----------



## Codde (Sep 25, 2005)

Well don't think anything has been stated about the end. Though from what's happenning currently, this whole ordeal could lead into the end. Though another villian could easily be introduced, but then again, London is pretty much wiped out. Iscariot and Hellsing are both pretty much messed up. So it could very well be the end after this battle.


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

Where the hell do you people get the Hellsing Manga from?

On topic, don't vampires simply need blood to revive anyway, even if they're just a pile of bones.

And don't they comeback every 100 years regardless?


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2005)

[is a Hellsing fan]

Jeebus you put a lot of effort into this... [reps]

And about the immortality thing; I think that all of those lives don't necessarily make him immortal, as much as add to his power as a whole.

Probably only Integra may know how to really kill him off for good.



			
				Master Hiko said:
			
		

> The end of Hellsing? where the hell did you hear that?



Kohta Hirano [writer of Hellsing] has stated that he will most likely not go beyond 10 volumes in the series.


----------



## lekki (Sep 25, 2005)

Will I never find an online source of Hellsing?
The drama continues


----------



## Spawn (Sep 25, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> The end of Hellsing? where the hell did you hear that?



Kishimoto interview volume 10 is the last volume of hellsing(in anime something)... he hopes to achieve it in the next 2 years. The OAV for the new serie of hellsing will be done in the next 3 years. First OAV coming out december 9th.

Well you might want to add to your immortality list and ageless people the captain is a werewolf...just check out the dawn chapter 5 raw.

and for Lekki:

Manga Cult Thread


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2005)

Spawn said:
			
		

> Kishimoto interview volume 10 is the last volume of hellsing(in anime something)... he hopes to achieve it in the next 2 years. The OAV for the new serie of hellsing will be done in the next 3 years. First OAV coming out december 9th.
> 
> Well you might want to add to your immortality list and ageless people the captain is a werewolf...just check out the dawn chapter 5 raw.
> 
> ...



Kishi? you mean Kouta.  It does make sense though cuz its a monthly release and if he wanted to go more he'd have to go weekly. monthly releases are BS.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

I gotta check this manga out.  I read the first few chapters, some great stuff.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> I gotta check this manga out.  I read the first few chapters, some great stuff.



Yes Kuchiki you do.  Its kickass on a Beserk/20th CB level. there are 8 volumes out right now.


----------



## Codde (Sep 25, 2005)

Hellsing's definitely worth the read.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Yes Kuchiki you do.  Its kickass on a Beserk/20th CB level. there are 8 volumes out right now.



Well, I noticed a lot of Berserk fans have been reading this, so I should try it.

You guys know any sites that give out the manga in volumes?


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Well, I noticed a lot of Berserk fans have been reading this, so I should try it.
> 
> You guys know any sites that give out the manga in volumes?



why don't you just dl 1-6 on the manga cult? and then i could just UL the rest for you.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> why don't you just dl 1-6 on the manga cult? and then i could just UL the rest for you.



Thanks.  

Where is 7-8? lol

EDIT - I can't find Hellsing on Nyb. ftp place.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Where is 7-8? lol
> 
> EDIT - I can't find Hellsing on Nyb. ftp place.



Im pmed you some stuff KB.


----------



## Codde (Sep 25, 2005)

Kuchiki Byakuya said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Where is 7-8? lol
> 
> EDIT - I can't find Hellsing on Nyb. ftp place.


http://s47.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0U5DP4887IRVV0YJG740U1HJBB
That as volume 6 and 7.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks, I found it a few seconds ago. 

I actually tried.


----------



## Powerman (Sep 26, 2005)

That's alot of informatin you got man. Props for that!

Could someone shoot me a link as well >_>


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Oct 23, 2005)

Code said:

Blood is Gold of Soul.

After Alucard releases his restriction this page is shown.
here
"Blood is gold of soul, silver of will."

Notice the "silver of will"? So since the blood is supposed to give him immortality that means silver allows him to have will?

I doubt that the comment is supposed to be taken literally.

Integra also mentioned that. 


I agree, 

According to Bird of Hermes (who translated a HQ of volume 7) this is said in a metaphorical way. You are right by saying vampires do not gain immortality by the souls you consume. Rather, by consuming souls Alucard gains their "will", their "spirits". What this entails, I'm not completely sure. But it is quite clear that when a vampire drinks another's blood willingfully (not when Celes tasted Integra's blood) they will absorb the essence of the person - their memories and such. Ie: When the bitch-halfing, that killed the cool 1-eye Soldier of Fortune badass, tried to read Celes' memory inorder to make an illusion of the past, she was blocked by the man (Soldier of Fortune badass) and that cat-demon pops up. 

Also, I believe it is clear that Alucard is the only vampire in the series who is a true vampire. Celes is arguable a mix between human and vampire (although Alucard bit her, she doesn't have any of his powers really, she is the standard machinized vampire that the Nazis are). However, this seems to have changed (although we're not sure of all the powers celes now possess) due to volume 7. Anderson himself remarks that Celes has become a full fledged vampire with *respect*. (Vampires fear nothing - she was afraid of Anderson before)

Nazi vampires don't seem to have the ability to convert blood into memories which is why I do not consider them true vampires like Alucard. I would say Anderson's comments regarding Dracula reinforce my idea that Alucard (and perhaps Celes now) are the only vampires.

Alucard says that in a true duel between vampires they summon their pets, regenerate their limbs.. etc which is something the machine converted vampires can't do.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Oct 25, 2005)

Eh, about his defeat by Abraham, Kouta suggests that is was brought on mainly because his lover was killed as Abraham says something along the lines of "She is dead now, you have nothing left." In response to that, Alucard says "So I have lost." Next, Alucard cannot die due to the fact that he is true Nosferatu and if givin blood after defeat is revived. It would take someone like Knives in the Trigun anime to defeat him, doing something along the lines of the complete revocation of existence that he does to The Evergreen (Wolfwood's anime mentor...the guy with the apple and weird glasses) in one of the last episodes. Alucard could again get around that if he went into millions of bats form since the existence revocation is most likely a single target attack.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Oct 25, 2005)

You're off about the blood, Shadow. In order to gain the essense of being and that person/ beings soul to become a familiar, he must devour all of them and it is almost never willingly. He got Amazon Gambit's familiar by devouring him, and Gambit guy didn't seem to happy about it to me. He did the same thing with Rip and the rest of his familiar army including the Hell Hound/ Cerberus.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Oct 27, 2005)

hmm?

Malice: "She is dead now, you have nothing left." In response to that, Alucard says "So I have lost.""

This is a reference to the original Dracula book where Drac tries to turn a virigin girl into another vampire. I don't believe she was killed.

Also, I didn't mean that the vampire needs the consent of his victim. I meant the vampire needs to be willing (like how Celes was not willing to drink blood prior to Volume 7) Also, we do not know how he acquired Cerberus/Hounds/Eyes.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Oct 27, 2005)

Shadow, that's true that we don't know exactly how he acquired the dog familiar and I'm starting to believe that it's most likely some crazy dog from egyptian mythology due to the fact that The Bird of Hermes reference is from eqyptian mythology.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Oct 28, 2005)

Cerberus? I believe he is the dog that Hercules tamed that guards the gates of Hades - greek/Roman. Hermes was the messenger of Zeus, his "power" was speed.

When Alucard says "I am the bird Hermes, I became tamed by devouring my own wings" he is being ironic since Hermes was a god (freedom to the max, he could travel anywhere fast) but he devoured his own wings to show his freedom... or something

(I believe when he says I am the bird of hermes it is a translation error - it should read "I am the bird hermes", metaphorically since Herme's bird was the Cock, Gallus, and Hermes was a God who could flyish [ sort of ] )

I am actually very curious what entails a familiar. I don't think a familiar (the animal shapes) required to be eaten before you can morph the familiar. I think it is more of the vampire's style, but I'm just guessing although the fact that ALucard makes the distinction between Familiar and souls suggests this.


----------



## Malice (inactive) (Oct 28, 2005)

Shadow, I'm impressed, you know a bit more than most people about the Bird of Hermes. Upon further thought, I have come up with this.

Cerberus is Greek mythology. Opposed to my prior thoughts of base around Egyptian mythology, this manga seems to be based around Christianity and Paganism, of the latter, namely Witchcraft/Shamanism and alchemy. In this regard, the "Cerberus" familiar is most likely the black dog of Cornelius Agrippa which was thought to be the devil. I'm looking into Cornelius and his history more.

While that theory of Alucard being ironic makes sense, I think that it's more likely a reference to the Ripley scroll. In the third or fourth part of the scroll it says,” Here is the last of the Red, and the beginning to put away the dead. The Elixir Vitae." The "Elixir Vitae (Lives in Latin)" can be interpreted a few different ways. One definition of elixir is a substance capable of changing base metals into gold. In this definition, the meaning could be something along the lines of something capable of transforming ordinary lives into something amazing and far more valuable. Another definition says that it is a substance capable of prolonging life indefinitely, or something that grants immortality. A final definition states that it is the essential principal, meaning in this form of elixir, the essential principle of life. Looking at the first interpretation, we can see the obvious metaphor of base metals as humans and gold as the vampire. The Red being called the Elixir Vitae is obviously the blood. The second definition points to immortality, which is entailed by vampirism. It’s an interesting little thing. After an alchemic phrase or two it goes on to say the famous quote. “Harmetis vogclein ist mein Nahm. Verlahs meine Flugel, und merde Zahm.” or translated, “The Bird of Hermes is my name, eating my wing to make me tame.”

Now on to the familiars. After more research, you are on the right track. Familiars aren’t acquired by devouring the soul. The familiar is acquired by alchemy. Now here’s the cool thing. It’s the question we’ve always asked. It’s what we always wondered. What are Alucard’s gloves for? According to alchemy, familiars are normally found in a piece of jewelry or the like. Their spirits are put there by alchemy. That’s what Alucard’s gloves are for. They are a massive storage for his familiars. Remember back with the Gambit guy in the Amazon when Alucard set him ablaze and all that wonderful stuff? That was the alchemy to acquire him as a familiar. The same is seen with the Rip Van Winkle chick. Well that’s all my rambling for now.


----------



## Limitles Shadow (Nov 2, 2005)

Cerberus is simply Cerberus  The black dog who guards the gates to hell - the author intended Alucard to been seen as such... that is why he has the "gate release system" where he opens all the gates. At level 0 the gates to hell are open and the souls of the dead are unleased: The dead walk the Earth.

J.C. Staff Fanclub

Cerberus is the watchdog of Hell. He is often pictured with Hades, his master. He can be found on the banks of the river Styx, where he had the task of eating any mortals who attempted to enter, and any spirits who attempted to escape. 

If you have watched Full Metal Alchemist, you would have recognized Alucard's gloves since Volume 1. The symbol is indeed an alchemy symbol. After all, Alucard was sealed away beside the Wizardary room . The real question is how did Alucard acquire the familiars. It is only natural for Alucard to acquire the bat and fog shapes... but the dogs of Cerberus can only be attained by a person travelling to hell. 

Why do I assume such? Because Cerberus is only found there. He is chained there.
Why is Alucard's main familiar Cerberus? Dogs are loyal, fierce and ... animals (brutal). Simply put - that is Alucard.

Whether Alucard's gloves "store" the familiars is up to debate... Alucard himself doesn't have any clothing or body. His body is physical yet immaterial at the same time and not bound by clothing, arms, legs and such. He is a true vampire. (Vampires are not bound by body he implies in the volume where Hellsing is assulted by 2 vampire brothers + many ghouls). I wouldn't consider Rip Van Winkle and Dandyman (the cardthrower) familiars because a familiar is when Alucard transforms into an animal. Alucard basically devoured Rip and Dandy's soul.

The meaning behind the elixir is simply eternal life. Elixir turns things into Gold... and what is Gold to vampires?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

Such a lovely theory, but Alcard can never realy die....


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 17, 2005)

well, Alucard is really Vlad Tepes... but which monsters transformation?
Cerberus? Anubis? Yog-Sothoth? Cthulhu? Shantak? that's all mixed?
I was found website, pretty interesting theory.. I don't understand french...
Link removed


about Akashi-Spirit


----------

